# smoke signal+humid+wondergrass+sushi flower



## verdge (Sep 3, 2007)

i dunno..I just experimented... It turned  out like a Arabic eyes... even though my eyes is Asian..LOL.. I think you can call it arabic kinda make-up..heeeeheee!!!
 here's what I used:All MAC unless stated
FACE:Mineralized Satinfinish, Emote Blush, Vanilla as Highlight, Refined Gold bronzer
Eyes: Vaseline (first time I tried it...it's okey... it kinda creased) Wondergrass(inner lid), Humid (outer lid), Smoke Signal pigment (oh my gosh!! it's a gorgeous color..love love loooove itt!!(crease)), sushi Flower (inner crese), Rose Blanc e/s (inner corners or tearduct), Blacktrack fluidline (upper and lower waterline)
LIPS:ORCHIDAZZLE



















aight guys!!! thanks for lookin!!! TIA!!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 3, 2007)

So pretty...


----------



## jess1cuh (Sep 4, 2007)

i absolutely loveeeeee your FOTDs!!


----------



## user46 (Sep 4, 2007)

ur eyebrows = LOOVVEEEE!


----------



## slvrlips (Sep 4, 2007)

pretty


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 4, 2007)

you rock orchidazzle! i wish i had gotten it =(


----------



## angelstyle2807 (Sep 4, 2007)

Gorgeous! Great brows!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 4, 2007)

oooh thats hot girl!


----------



## madamepink78 (Sep 4, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## juxt123 (Sep 4, 2007)

blend blend blend! you did a wonderful job


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh... my... wow!


----------



## tadzio79 (Sep 4, 2007)

Oooh another winning look! you're so gorgeous!!!
your lips must be pigmented because orchidazzle doesn't look like that on me - i wish it does!


----------



## nunu (Sep 4, 2007)

omg thats hot!! im arabic n i cnt do my make up the way u did! its gorgeous!!


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 4, 2007)

You're gorgeous and your makeup is amazing!


----------



## maggiep07 (Sep 4, 2007)

soooooo  hot!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 4, 2007)

So gorgeous!   I love your looks!


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 4, 2007)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## makeupislove (Sep 4, 2007)

o0o I like! and your brows are perfect!!!! I'm jealous haha, I'd like to see more tutorials from you!


----------



## daFilli (Sep 4, 2007)

really pretty


----------



## Jayne (Sep 4, 2007)

OMG you're always just GORGEOUS and your makeup is so perfect !!!! 
I watched all your videos on Youtube, I love them all


----------



## chrisantiss (Sep 4, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## Esperansa_b (Sep 4, 2007)

Baby you look GORGEOUS!! Love love love the makeup.


----------



## jadedragonfly (Sep 4, 2007)

Sooooo pretty. Love the look and orchidazzle is stunning on you!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 4, 2007)

You are just so pretty!! I love all your looks


----------



## cmac (Sep 4, 2007)

Sooo pretty...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 4, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## frocher (Sep 4, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## n_c (Sep 4, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 4, 2007)

looks very pretty! great combo =)


----------



## majacat (Sep 4, 2007)

gorgeus as usual


----------



## ivorygleam (Sep 4, 2007)

*picks mouth off computer desk*
you AMAZE ME.... just when i think your last look could neverbe topped you do something like THAT! Just awesome... love the colors... love you! <3


----------



## Babycakes (Sep 4, 2007)

wow..really makes your eyes pop,stunning!


----------



## sternchen001 (Sep 4, 2007)

wow, this looks sooo pretty


----------



## stephie06 (Sep 4, 2007)

wow that's amazing and i <3 your color combos!


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 4, 2007)

girl...quit your day job and run to a MAC Pro store, your work is too awesome!


----------



## pichima (Sep 4, 2007)

stunning!
good job


----------



## entipy (Sep 4, 2007)

Absolutely GORgeous!!!


----------



## makeba (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm your biggest fan!!!


----------



## tropical_smiles (Sep 4, 2007)

like always I love it!!


----------



## Simi (Sep 4, 2007)

I love your all looks and video tutorial. You are artist.


----------



## almmaaa (Sep 4, 2007)

Beautiful as always, just like all your looks,  You should do a tut on this I love this look.


----------



## Keysten (Sep 4, 2007)

I loveeee this look!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 5, 2007)

Beautiful once again


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 5, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## ColdNovember (Sep 5, 2007)

I love it!!!! So pretty!!!


----------



## apharo86 (Sep 5, 2007)

great combo.
very pretttty!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 5, 2007)

Totally Beautiful!!!


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Sep 5, 2007)

you are such a gorgeous woman . jeez i'm so jealous you are STUNNING!


----------



## astronaut (Sep 5, 2007)

I love it so much! It's sooo pretty!


----------



## Jenlai (Sep 5, 2007)

Beautiful! You are so great with the blending!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 5, 2007)

I love your Mu! I think I seen your Mu pics on youtube last time hehehe.. prettttttttyy....


----------



## jajababy (Sep 5, 2007)

I really love your eyebrows! Plus you have the cutest cheeks!


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 6, 2008)

VERY pretty, you made me love the shade Humid!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 6, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Soooooo pretty!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 6, 2008)

gasp. thats hot


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 6, 2008)

This looks really good! I really miss your youtube videos..any chance of some more tutorials?


----------



## Flammable (Mar 6, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 6, 2008)

So pretty! Girl, when you going to do more vids?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I always love your looks!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 6, 2008)

ooohhhh this is so pretty!!!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Mar 6, 2008)

OMG!!!! This is BEAUTIFUL... I love your brows please share what did you put on them they are so soft looking.


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 6, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 6, 2008)

Wooooowwww!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh, I didn't see this one. Beautiful!


----------

